# New Espresso Grinder



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

Hello.

Just got my first proper espresso machine, a lovely little 2006 Gaggia Classic I managed to get fairly close to home. Gonna be posting my progress with a service along with some questions in another thread soon if anyone can bear to see the same machine again 

Now got to get myself a grinder to go with it. I currently have a Hario Mini Slim which I know is not capable for espresso. I was initially thinking I'd try and get a second hand grinder somewhere around the £200 mark. I'm pretty practical so don't mind working on things or not having a warranty.

However, I keep getting drawn to the Niche Zero. I won't be making any huge numbers of coffees, maybe 4 doubles a day, so the idea of zero retention and single dosing does appeal to me, and to get this without faffing around too much would be a big plus. Just not sure if I've lost it considering 2.5 times my initial budget and moving away from my usual 'buy second hand for a better deal' mentality.

Main thing I wanted to check was am I missing any key considerations with regards other grinders available? I've been looking some of the Mazzers that come up, as well as Eureka Mignons. Have seen the ways people get these single dose, just not sure whether I would have the patience moving forward.

Reading this you'll probably just say I've answered my own question. Think I just need to hear someone tell me it's ok before I go and rinse the credit card and that I've not missed any other obvious option 

Thanks for reading

TLDR: Tell me it's ok to spend over double my initial budget on a Niche Zero


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

reading through the below may help (sticky thread at the top of the grinder section)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/16160-machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money/?do=embed

Towards the last page you may find newer models.

John


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Okay let me help you...

It's okay to spend over double your initial budget on a Niche Zero

😉

Seriously though, it is a good grinder for home use. It's kitchen friendly, many like the looks of it (some don't!) grinds well (particularly for the price point).

Personally I can't really fault it. I'm glad I got one. It'll last me a lot of years as long as I treat it well!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Apologies that was the machine one @McPhie try this one instead 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/15761-grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=176645&embedComment=176645&embedDo=findComment#comment-176645

John


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

johnealey said:


> Apologies that was the machine one @McPhie try this one instead
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/15761-grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=176645&embedComment=176645&embedDo=findComment#comment-176645
> 
> John


 Thanks for that @johnealey. Had read the first section before but some good stuff on the latter pages with regards the Mazzer mods. Something like this does look pretty decent without too much faff https://home-doserless.com/product/mazzer-super-jolly/

Have second hand Mazzers been effected by the current lockdown price inflation similar to Gaggia Classics? Annoying to pay a premium due to high demand/low supply but then I'm part of that problem atm, too much time at home


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Okay let me help you...
> 
> It's okay to spend over double your initial budget on a Niche Zero
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, now just need the same reassurance from my wallet 

The fact that it will last me a good while is another major plus, do like to buy things I know I'm not going to grow out of any time soon. I personally love the looks too so is hard to fault.

Jonny


----------



## gm031193 (Apr 17, 2020)

McPhie said:


> Have second hand Mazzers been effected by the current lockdown price inflation similar to Gaggia Classics? Annoying to pay a premium due to high demand/low supply but then I'm part of that problem atm, too much time at home


 I don't think so, a fairly worn out one sold for £70 on the forum a few weeks ago and one in nice condition with fairly new burrs for £220 and inbetween this ex-commerical ones on ebay in varying condition are still going for between those two prices.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

If gonna order the niche, need to hurry stock selling v fast, sold out atm in UK and delivery pushed back to August, you could get a EU one and use adapter plug..


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

Yeah been keeping an eye on that for the last couple of days, selling fast! They said in the comments section there is no difference apart from the plug, so seems like a good alternative to waiting till September.

Down to 12 now so not long to decide...


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

McPhie said:


> Yeah been keeping an eye on that for the last couple of days, selling fast! They said in the comments section there is no difference apart from the plug, so seems like a good alternative to waiting till September.
> 
> Down to 12 now so not long to decide...


 Yeah my mate was pondering it and emailed them about the plug so yeah should be fine 😂 but yeah those 12 will go by tmoro morning


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If that's what you want buy it, will save you hassle in the long run.


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

Went to pull the trigger on a July dispatch but you can't select the UK as a delivery option for those, only on the August dispatch ones  Long time to wait to properly use my new classic.

At least it takes away the sense of urgency


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

It may be too late (if you've already pulled the trigger on the Niche), but 4 doubles a day will get you through quite a lot of coffee in a week (over half a kilo), so you might not need to single dose, if all you are worried about is beans going stale in a hopper. That would certainly give you more options.


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

AJP80 said:


> It may be too late (if you've already pulled the trigger on the Niche), but 4 doubles a day will get you through quite a lot of coffee in a week (over half a kilo), so you might not need to single dose, if all you are worried about is beans going stale in a hopper. That would certainly give you more options.


 Thanks for your reply. Yeah not too late, decided to give it a bit more thought before ordering the August batch.

Yeah hadn't realised quite how much I was getting through, couple of drinks a day for me and my brother use a fair weight of coffee! Coffee going stale in the hopper was one concern, however, it was more the zero retention that attracted me to the Niche as a way to minimise waste when adjusting grind settings. Spending money on beans to then have to purge a few grams into the bin after each adjustment would never feel good to me.

Now just have to decide if I can wait that long with the classic staring at me every time I walk into the kitchen


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

I recently bought a 1zpresso JX Pro hand grinder - £200 all in with delivery - I love it, zero retention, takes about 20-30 seconds and isn't too difficult for me - my other half struggles with it, but I find it surprisingly easy and quite satisfying to do.

So if you are not fussed by a bit of manual labour, this could be a good option for you.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

McPhie said:


> Now just have to decide if I can wait that long with the classic staring at me every time I walk into the kitchen


 It's only two months. They'll fly by. You can always pick up something secondhand then sell it on again.


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

GriffGraff_91 said:


> I recently bought a 1zpresso JX Pro hand grinder - £200 all in with delivery - I love it, zero retention, takes about 20-30 seconds and isn't too difficult for me - my other half struggles with it, but I find it surprisingly easy and quite satisfying to do.
> 
> So if you are not fussed by a bit of manual labour, this could be a good option for you.


 Did have another look at hand grinders. Got a lower end hario mini slim as my first grinder a while back (not for espresso), didnt take long before I was fed up and had attached it to my Makita XD Has done my really well but keen to let the machines do the 'hard' work for me.



AJP80 said:


> It's only two months. They'll fly by. You can always pick up something secondhand then sell it on again.


 Gone for it, on the list for August. Went for an EU one yesterday, but looked again today and a single UK one had come up for the same month so swapped to that. Emailed Niche as couldn't cancel the first one myself, think they replied in less than 1 minute despite it being pretty late in the afternoon. If the grinder is as good as their customer service I'm sure I'll be very pleased.


----------

